# Jan. 23rd rod building get together



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks to Scott and Steve for hosting the event and thanks to Scott and Chuck for the demonstrations. 

Well done.

I had a great time. It was good to put names with faces.

Tommy


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the hospitality guys. Enjoyed it.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

It was really a terrific event. Scott and Steve, thank you for your hospitality. Chuck, your presentation was great and it went a long way towards helping us newbies get started. Thanks also to all who attended. I enjoyed meeting everyone and I can't wait for the next one.

Evan


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Chuck, good job getting all of this pulled together and your presentation was great. Scott and Steve, thanks for opening up your home to all of us. Great time and look for more to follow.

Chad


----------



## pinfish (Sep 9, 2009)

Chuck and Steve, Karen and I can't thank you enough for putting this together. Thank you to all who came and checked out FishSticks and ate some breakfast. Hope to see you all at ICRBE. Just one word AWSOME.
Scott


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I enjoyed putting faces to many of the handles I see on here. I was great to see some of the guys I haven't seen in a long time. 

Chuck, great job buddy, you and Steve pulled this thing together and really made it a class act. 

Steve, being so close, don't be surprised to find me standing in front of your lathe drinking a beer talking about wraps some time.  

Many thanks to Scott Parsons for opening his house and shop to us for us to poke around as we saw fit, not to mention BREAKFAST!!

Chuck and Scott took their time and gave demonstrations that really helped us to understand more clearly some of the concepts that us newbs need to be shown.

Special thanks to Mike Thompson for rooting around until he found the exact color thread that I needed. He went above and beyond to help Scott and myself find thread that I needed.

Lunch was great guys, good job!!

Till the next time guys.....

Robert


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Wheres the Pics!!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you all for attending. We truely hope to continue this and maintain a network amongst ourselves and grow the interest. Everyone was top class and I will open my home to all again in the future...(read: my wife was happy). 

What would truely help Chuck and I is for suggestions on new topics. We would lik to do two or three demos at each event. One for the beginers and one a bit more advanced. We will also want various demonstrators exploitinig their talents.

Lastly for those interested in the spikes and reel bags shoot me an email so I can get up with you.


----------



## Snapperhead (Jun 5, 2008)

First I would like to thank Karen and Scott at Fishsticks for welcoming everyone with breakfast. After everyone got there blanks and components Scott did a great job demonstrating a simple guide wrap from prep to finish as there were 4 to 5 guys there that were new to building and a few that have built several rods and learned the Forhan wrap on the single leg guides that will help them.

Steve, a giant thanks to you and your family it was awesome of you to open up your house to this big of a gathering. 

Chuck, what can I say man, great presentation on the closed wrap, its hard to believe you have only been wrapping rods for about a year, really impressive how far you have progressed in rod building in one year. We didnt have Billy V. there, but we had his book!

I finally met Tommy Farmer, super nice guy. I was very impressed with his new line of surf blanks, for those of you that didnt get to see them I will just say, these are going to be BIG! From a heaver to metal, these rods have been tested and fished all over the east coast, theres no doubt they will be well received. Check with Scott at Fishsticks on availability as I believe he will carry them. Also if you want a testimonial from someone who knows get with Ryan Y as he has fished these blanks and knows what hes talking about.

The food was great, the fellowship from this kind of group was definitely priceless, cant wait for the next one.

Steve Gardner, your still my hero! And thanks again for the baits.
Robert, I'll check on that 2 piece blank and let you know.

Special thanks to Batson for sending some sweet door prizes and Tom Kirkman for sending some Rodmaker mags to those in need.


Chuck, way to put together a awesome gathering.


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

gilly21 said:


> suggestions on new topics. We would lik to do two or three demos at each event. One for the beginers and one a bit more advanced. We will also want various demonstrators exploitinig their talents.


First, congrats ona great gathering. Second - Steve makes a great point here, it's EXTREMELY difficult to come up with an agenda for each gathering, if teh peopel attending do not tell you what they are interested in learning about. GIve those coordinating time to prepare - Chuck & Steve found out the past week or so how much prepwork goes into putting one of these on, the least those attending camdo is point them in teh right direction to put on a presentation that will be what you guys want to learn about.

For teh ones I put on I have a list on my site. While youprobably might not be into Offshore set ups, etc - you can adjust to talk about various guide placementset ups on a Distance casting rod, FW specific technique rods, etc. http://northeastrodbuilders.com/gatheringtopics.html


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

*picks*














































And the infamous WAM!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for all that attended. I think we had a great start to the NC gatherings, that will continue here are a few more pics


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

few more pics








http://i553.photobucket.com/albums/jj364/Tacpayne/tn_258.jpg


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

*What a bummer*

Hey all sorry I couldnt atend I am back in gerogia I wish I couls have been there but I had a very cold fun time with my new grandaughter in Wyoming. Love the pics. Kinda kicking my but that I couldnt make it back in time but Im glad my spot was filled. Hopefully I can make it next time!!!


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks guys, it was great


----------



## polecat (Jan 23, 2010)

just wanted to thank everyone. I'm just starting and know nothing about building rods, but have the desire to learn. everyone made me feel welcome and made me want to join this group to learn. I learned of this site saturday and joined to stay in touch some have agreeded to help me by letting me watch them. I have to see whats happening to grasp whats being discussed. thanks for the invite.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

polecat said:


> just wanted to thank everyone. I'm just starting and know nothing about building rods, but have the desire to learn. everyone made me feel welcome and made me want to join this group to learn. I learned of this site saturday and joined to stay in touch some have agreeded to help me by letting me watch them. I have to see whats happening to grasp whats being discussed. thanks for the invite.


More then welcome to sit in and even do a rod or two at my place if you want. That way you dont have to do the initial investment of getting gear before you know if you really want to do it or not.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Steve-Thanks for opening your doors to let us in.
Chuck-Thanks for the presentations and the pork shoulder-Save me one of Billy's books and Ill send you a check +$15 for the pork shoulder and shipping.
Scott-Thanks for your and Karen's hospitality. You guys are awesome.
Batson-Thanks for your participation
Tommy Farmer-Thanks for driving that distance to show us your upcoming products. I am glad you came (however the wife is not because that will cost me more $ on blanks)


----------



## polecat (Jan 23, 2010)

gilly. I'd love to take you up on that offer. with someones help and hands on I believe I can build a rod.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes thanks for this opportunity it was cool to meet some more of you guys, and get the chance to learn something new. Now I think I am going to have to do a closed wrap. Also Ryan if you could give me a little more detail on how you do your tape method that would be cool too. Also do you guys have a web site for your poledancer rod holders yet they looked pretty sweet especially if you can get a nice tall one. Anyway thanks again.

John


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

We have a website running but has been put on the back burner since I was laid off. We hope to get it back up and updated in the next month or so now that the job front situation has turned around in a big way. If you are interested in them or the bags you can contact me by email. Once I get finances in order I will look into being a P&S advertiser.


----------



## fisho (Jan 6, 2009)

*Omg*

a WAM sighting on P&S! what is he doing out of the shop?? def not fishing!

Hey oh! :beer: jk buddy


----------

